# Passports/identity cards



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys

Hope you are all well

Still hoping to move permanently in 2010 - just noticed that our UK Passports expire in May 2012

Do we need another 10 year UK Passport or would we qualify if appropriate, for a Cypriot equivalent? as our move to Cyprus is intended to be permanent and although we may travel back to the UK for special occasions, we may wish to explore other countries outside the EU

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> ...


You won't qualify for a Cypriot passport so it would be best if you renew your passports before you come. Although you can renew your passport through the British high Commission in Nicosia but it will cost you more than if you renew in the UK.


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

*passports*



Veronica said:


> You won't qualify for a Cypriot passport so it would be best if you renew your passports before you come. Although you can renew your passport through the British high Commission in Nicosia but it will cost you more than if you renew in the UK.


Hi Veronica

Thanks for the speedy response - just another thing to add to my to do list lol!

Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Thanks for the speedy response - just another thing to add to my to do list lol!
> 
> Regards


Always such a lot to do when moving abroad but you seem to be well organised


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you havn't yet renewed your passport I would recommend you do it before you come even if it hasnt expired because the British High commission here no longer does passport renewals. They have to be sent to Spain now I beleive. 
I need to find out more because mine is due for renewal next year.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It's true, they are done in Spain, you have to send them the passport and your credit card details, whole process takes a month.


----------

